# Gaming Monitor gesucht



## NickNameRandomNumber (15. April 2020)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

nach dem ich es nun mit eurer Hilfe geschafft habe einen PC zu konfigurieren und zusammen zubauen steht nun der letzte Schritt an: Einen passenden Monitor finden, um die neugewonnene Hardware Power auch richtig genießen zu können!
Leider kann man sich bei Monitoren nicht mal eben ein Benchmark anschauen :/ Daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mir dabei helfen könnt. Das Budget liegt so bei 300 - 400. Würde aber wenn notwendig auch noch einen weiteren Monat sparen können, da ich bei folgenden Dingen ungerne einen Abstrich machen würde: 27Zoll, WQHD, 75Hz (mehr geht natürlich immer), einen für Gaming akzeptablen Inputlag bzw. Reaktionszeit (Spiele gerne schnelle Egoshooter wie CS oder Serious Sam, aber der Standard sollte reichen) und ein IPS/PLS Panel. Und ja ich möchte unbedingt ein IPS/PLS Panel, da ich zurzeit einen Samsung Monitor nutze, der ein PLS Panel besitzt und mit dem Bild bin ich super zufrieden. Farben und Kontrast sind mir generell wichtiger als eine hohe Bildrate. Und bei WQHD krieg ich eh kein Spiel über die 75Hz  Mein Samsung S24D590L hat 60Hz und damit kam ich immer ganz gut zurecht. Nur möchte ich zumindest den Sprung auf 75 endlich wagen. 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus an alle die hier kommentieren!  
LG Jan

Edit: Ich hatte mir bisher den rausgesucht: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...schwarz-2560x1440-1xDisplayPort-_1182418.html

Allerdings gibt der Hersteller hier eine Reaktionszeit von 6ms an. Und der versucht ja sowieso immer Idealwerte anzugeben. Also liegt die tatsächliche Reaktionszeit evtl. sogar höher. Dazu kommt natürlich der Inputlag, über den ich nicht Bescheid weiß


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2020)

WQHD unter 400 Euro in 27 Zoll ist halt immer ein Kompromiss. Schlecht ist der für den Preis nicht, und die Reaktionszeit wird auch gut genug sein. Die hat mit einem Lag auch nichts zu tun. Das ist ein IPS-Panel, die sind "traditionell" bei den Werten etwas schlechter, aber das merkt man eigentlich in der Praxis nicht.

Eine Alternative wäre der hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...z-2560x1440-1xDisplayPort-2xHDMI_1292755.html   Der hätte im Gegensatz zu dem Acer 144 Hz, dafür "nur" TN-Panel. Allerdings kann ein ordentliches TN-Panel sogar manchmal besser als ein "billiges" IPS sein.  Dier hier hat auch TN, 144Hz und wäre noch günstiger https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...QSU-B1-Red-Eagle-schwarz-2560x14_1180064.html 


aber 27 Zoll, WQHD und IPS oder auch VA unter 400€: Da hast du dann halt keine 144 Hz.


----------



## svd (16. April 2020)

Wie wichtig sind denn die Shooter, spielst du auf hohem kompetitiven Niveau?

Ich versuche ja gerne, Leute auf die 21:9-Seite zu ziehen... 

Das Erlebnis ist, auch im Jahre 2020, noch weit entfernt, ideal zu sein. Nicht alle Spiele unterstützen es nativ, oft ist ein extra Tool (Flawless Widescreen) manchmal gar am HEX-Editieren notwendig. 
Am Rande kann es verzerrt und fischaugig werden, vorgerenderte Sequenzen werden in 16:9 mit Schwedenrand abgespielt, Webseiten werden falsch dargestellt usw. 
Dann ist es Anfangs vielleicht ungewohnt, manchen scheint das Bild gedrungen. Ich will diese Probleme nicht unter den Teppich kehren.

Persönlich kann ich mit den Kompromissen inzwischen gut leben. Normale 16:9-Monitore kommen mir mittlerweile beengt vor. Wenn du zB in Ghost Recon: Breakpoint das Biwak verlässt,
und sich nach der 16:9-Videosequenz der volle Betrachtungswinkel entfaltet, freue ich mich noch immer jedes Mal.

Du könntest ja mal ausprobieren, ob dir das zusagt. Günstig wäre der "MSI Optix MAG341CQ".
34 Zoll, ist etwa so hoch wie ein 27-Zoll-Monitor, aber breiter. 3440x1440 Auflösung, 144Hz, Freesync. Ob Inputlag und Reaktionszeit des Panels gut genug sind, müsste man testen. Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörerausgang hat er leider keinen.
Aus der Schachtel gehört er bestimmt noch kalibriert, damit die Farben einigermaßen gut ausschauen.

Ich finde halt, dass, bevor high-refresh-4k mit echtem HDR auf dem Schreibtisch so richtig salonfähig (d.h. leistbar) wird, ist das 21:9-Format zumindest etwas, das Spielen am PC noch ein wenig Besonderheit verleiht.
Vom reinen Spielerlebnis her gäbe es, bei Multiplattform-Titeln, doch sonst recht wenig Unterschied zu PS5/Series X.


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (3. Mai 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WQHD unter 400 Euro in 27 Zoll ist halt immer ein Kompromiss. Schlecht ist der für den Preis nicht, und die Reaktionszeit wird auch gut genug sein. Die hat mit einem Lag auch nichts zu tun. Das ist ein IPS-Panel, die sind "traditionell" bei den Werten etwas schlechter, aber das merkt man eigentlich in der Praxis nicht.
> 
> Eine Alternative wäre der hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...z-2560x1440-1xDisplayPort-2xHDMI_1292755.html   Der hätte im Gegensatz zu dem Acer 144 Hz, dafür "nur" TN-Panel. Allerdings kann ein ordentliches TN-Panel sogar manchmal besser als ein "billiges" IPS sein.  Dier hier hat auch TN, 144Hz und wäre noch günstiger https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...QSU-B1-Red-Eagle-schwarz-2560x14_1180064.html
> 
> ...



Ich habe leider gar nicht mitbekommen, dass auf diesen Thread noch geantwortet wurde, Danke schön! 
Ich hadere zurzeit zwischen diesen beiden Modellen: https://www.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/Acer-Nitro-XV272UPbmiiprzx-27-Zoll-p22124860 und https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-schwarz-2560x1440-1xHDMI-1xVGA-_1254061.html

Mir geht es primär ums Bild. Ob 75Hz oder 144Hz ist mir letztlich wumpe. Solange es halt mind. 75Hz sind. Komme mit 60 Hz auch super klar  Und eben weil es mir primä rums Bild geht und ich zurzeit auch ein IPS Panel benutze, und das Bild super angenehm ist, möchte ich auf ein IPS Panel nicht verzichten


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (3. Mai 2020)

svd schrieb:


> Wie wichtig sind denn die Shooter, spielst du auf hohem kompetitiven Niveau?
> 
> Ich versuche ja gerne, Leute auf die 21:9-Seite zu ziehen...



Ach ich spiele überhaupt nicht auf hohem Niveau bzw. wie gesagt mit 60Hz lebe ich ganz gut. Deswegen ist mir ein knackiges, schönes Bild wichtiger als den letzten Frame aus dem Monitor zu prügeln.

So cool ich 21:9 eigentlich finde.. Ich brauche mind. zwei Monitore, da ich viel programmiere, oder unterschiedliche Software nutze. Und für einen 21:9 plus 24Zoll FHD Monitor ist leider kein Platz :/

Wie ich oben gepostet habe hadere ich nun zwischen zwei Geräten. Denke es wird aber der Nitro


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Außerhalb des Themas, sorry.
ist @svd wieder da ....


----------



## h0Lzauge (27. September 2020)

Moin!

Ich hatte bis Freitag noch einen MSI Optix AG32CQ-8015 WQHD Monitor. Das Teil müsste mittlerweile in deinem Budgetrahmen liegen. 1ms Reaktionszeit, 31.5 Zoll Groß 144Hz + Free- & G-Sync. Wäre für dich vielleicht ein Blick wert?


----------

